# any fish lake archery elk



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Just got back from fish lake I am helping my father in law out on his archery bull tag hunt. I was wondering if anybody has had any success down there yet. Unfortunately I had to come back today but while I was down there it was pretty slow as far as numbers of elk that we seen. it was pretty warm with water everywhere for the elk. They are not moving around to much either. I am heading back down next monday for a 10 days straight to help him out. I usually help people on the Wasatch deep creeks and open bull units as far as elk. With some decent success but he is already feeling a little bit of panic due to lack of elk. I am scratching my head a bit. But still semi confident we can get it done. Just wondering if anybody has heard from friends family members etc the same. Also any info on any kind of unusual tendencies of elk behavior on this unit. Some of the elk we did see were in some interesting spots


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't get discouraged, especially this early. The elk will really start moving down there come Labor day and things should heat up.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Gledeasy said:


> Don't get discouraged, especially this early. The elk will really start moving down there come Labor day and things should heat up.


+1

All the water just might have them in places you don't expect. Go with the flow and hope you have a great and fun hunt with the father in law!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gledeasy said:


> Don't get discouraged, especially this early. The elk will really start moving down there come Labor day and things should heat up.


Not discouraged yet. He is a little mostly cuz his knees are not what they used to be (30 years of steel work) but yeah I am headed down for the 10 days near labor day to do some grunt work for him. hopefully to pack a big ole bull out.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gledeasy said:


> Don't get discouraged, especially this early. The elk will really start moving down there come Labor day and things should heat up.


Not discouraged yet. He is a little mostly cuz his knees are not what they used to be (30 years of steel work) but yeah I am headed down for the 10 days near labor day to do some grunt work for him. hopefully to pack a big ole bull out.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck to the both of you. Your persistence will pay off. My only advice right now would be get into the thick stuff and see what you can find.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Stay at it! I was wondering myself last year early on in the hunt, then boom on day 13 of hunting it all came together out of no where. Fishlake can be tough at times.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks muleys 73. One of the problems we ran into down there was all the construction noise logging going on.maybe we were just in the total wrong area


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hazmat,
I'll shoot you a PM when I get min later this evening.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I appreciate it muley 73


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Hope it goes well for ya, My dad drew the muzzy there, I've been down a couple times this year, Paid a guy $1000 to scout a little since I cant much due to work, but hopefully it will pan out for him, and your Father-in-law. best of luck.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks fastcamo I will definitely let you know exactly what we ran into after the hunt. Just p.m me before your hunt


----------

